# Shimano shoe sizes compared to Nike?



## interdigitate (Jul 17, 2011)

Hey guys I'm ordering Shimano's online and since I can't try them on was wondering how their sizes are. I usually wear size 45 or 46 depending on the brand, for example my Nikes are 45 but I tried some bontrager biking shoes and found 45 tight and 46 my size.

How are the shimano sizes compared to your nikes for example? Similar? Bigger? etc..

thanks


----------



## perttime (Aug 26, 2005)

It may also depend on the shape and width of the foot and shoe. All my "normal" shoes are euro 44 now. When I tried Shimano shoes at a shop I found 45 to fit well (and bought a pair).


----------



## 426h (Jul 13, 2006)

Nike runs 1/2 size smaller imo.


----------



## edubfromktown (Sep 7, 2010)

I need a bit larger size Shimano in my experience... I wear a 46 in the MO86 (my all time favorite MTB shoe now sadly discontinued), 45 in Nike, 45 in Sidi Dominator 5 (light but overrated in every other way and they really SUCK if you have to hike-a-bike, plus expen$ive) and 45 in Lake's.


----------



## Breitness24 (May 7, 2010)

zappos has a few shimanos and pearl izumi mtb shoes and some others too. I ordered 2 sets of shimanos and just returned the one that didnt fit.. free shipping both ways.


----------



## Tim-H (Mar 20, 2010)

My nikes are 43, adidas are 43.5, 5.10s are 42.5, and Shimano sh-mt32l are 43.

All my normal shoes are skate shoe style. Not sure how others fit.


----------

